# Digitrax Sound Decoder Instruction Manual (how to edit sound projects)



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I joined the Digitrax sound user group to learn more about modifying and sharing sound project files.They recently posted a users manual on how to modify/create digitrax sound projects. I am posting the link but unless you have joined this group you may not be able to download the .pdf file. If anyone wants a copy send me a PM and your email and I will email you the .pdf instruction manual. It's easy reading 45 pages in length and discusses how to use Soundloader as well as SPJ helper.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/digitraxsound/files/All%20about%20Digitrax%20Sound/DIGITRAX%20SOUND%20DECODER%20BOOK%20-%20DRAFT.pdf
-Art


----------



## Neiler (Jul 17, 2018)

Please email me a copy! Thanks


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

He hasn't posted in over five years. I doubt you'll be getting anything.


----------



## Neiler (Jul 17, 2018)

Worth a try.


----------

